# 8-11 Out at the Creek for Round Two



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

After hearing that Tyler & I did pretty well yesterday, Mitch decided he wanted to do some fly fishing with me this morning. It was a beautiful morning out at Honey Creek with a few good fish to show for it too. In total we landed five fish, three of which were our target (smallmouth bass). I landed my personal record smallie on the fly, which was 13.5'' & gave me a killer fight. Mitch also got his first smallmouth on the fly, which measured at 12.5''. I got two pike today as well, both near the spot that I got the pike at yesterday. I also pulled the hook on a couple really nice smallies, both of which were easily over 15''. I still gotta work on my hook sets… Anyways, it was a great way to start the day, now Mitch & I are off to work over at the bait shop. 

*Tally for the day:*

*Mitch*: 12.5'' smallie (personal record for fly fishing)
*Me*: 12.5'' smallie, 13.5'' smallie (personal record for fly fishing), 17'' pike, & 18'' pike 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's a photo of the 12.5'' smallie I got. Gotta give props to Mitch for taking that sweet action shot during the fight with this one.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice fish and a beautiful looking area!


----------

